
UUID vs. BIGSERIAL for Primary Keys - jaxondu
http://thebuild.com/blog/2015/10/08/uuid-vs-bigserial-for-primary-keys/
======
samcheng
Even if it is a hair slower, UUIDs (or similar schemes) are advantageous for
reasons beyond being able to merge tables.

Another big advantage is being able to use the UUID as a key, without worrying
about exploits from guessing serial numbers:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Predictable_serial_number_atta...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Predictable_serial_number_attack)

